# Safeguard contractors



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

I was thinking about doing grass cuts for safeguard. How picky are they about the grass cuts? Im seeing on the grass cut check lists that you are supposed to spray weed killer on fence lines are they really worried about that? I just dont understand why you gotta kill it if you got to trim it also.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

If you do you better be licensed!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

I am licensed have been for many years. Im just asking if they are really that picky about it thats all


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Licensed for pesticide application? I think that is what Hammerhead was referring to. Most contractors are not licensed for Pesticide applications and that business is VERY vindictive  

Another grass cutter see's you spraying and they love to turn in the "competition". Just saying.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Licensed for pesticide application? I think that is what Hammerhead was referring to. Most contractors are not licensed for Pesticide applications and that business is VERY vindictive
> 
> Another grass cutter see's you spraying and they love to turn in the "competition". Just saying.


Yes that is what I meant.I shoulda been clearer. You don't want to get caught spraying anything with out one. In case you haven't heard the govt needs $$$$$$$$


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

For several years Safeguard sent out notices that yards were not to be sprayed. May have been over the liability from the little girl next door getting sick from the glyphosate and the lawsuit that followed. I wouldn't be suprised if subs working for them just filled their sprayer with water and used it for a photo op after the trimming was done.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Good one GT, thats about all thats legal to do with that sprayer unless you are at your own home.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

@SIR message me your e-mail address and I'll send you this year's Grass Cut Manual. Yes, they are picky and yes they are now requiring that we spray weed killer on every visit. The requirements for what you're doing and showing in your photos have changed drastically for this season.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

like i said earlier if you spray for pay you better have a licience or you will get fined heavily if caught.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

You are being asked to be a commercial applicator. Check with your local Dept of Agriculture....I go get certified every 2 years as that is the requirement here...I actually participate in a yearly continuing education program through one of the framers co-ops here and then participate in the DOA, program for certification...
But this is something as someone said if you're not awarr of things like "drift" or leaching factors of the chemical you're using...can cause little Suzy next door to become sick or the dog across the street comes by and chews up the area you sprayed and gets sick etc....
it is definitely a CYA area you need to be aware of...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

And insured for.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I dodn't understand why ANYONE would want to do lawns for Safeguard in the first place, at least in the rural areas. $25.00 for up to 1 acre??? PLUS be responsable for everything that may go wrong as you are required to do an inspection on every cut.....Heard from a buddy I was subbing from last year that his grass guy got charged back $600.00 to replace a door as the bottom fell off sometime last summer and he didn't notice it and he was the last one on the property.


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for everybodys concern about my license and insurance but I have a spray license have for many years also am insured to do it so im not worried about being fined. Also if you have a license there is still alot more to it to be legal you have to keep logs of every amount sprayed on which yard for 3 years. Chemicals also have to remain locked up. But thanks for everybodys concern


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

No problem :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

SIR said:


> Thanks for everybodys concern about my license and insurance but I have a spray license have for many years also am insured to do it so im not worried about being fined. Also if you have a license there is still alot more to it to be legal you have to keep logs of every amount sprayed on which yard for 3 years. Chemicals also have to remain locked up. But thanks for everybodys concern


Sounds like you have it all figured out, not sure why you bothered asking for advice


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

SIR said:


> Thanks for everybodys concern about my license and insurance but I have a spray license have for many years also am insured to do it so im not worried about being fined. Also if you have a license there is still alot more to it to be legal you have to keep logs of every amount sprayed on which yard for 3 years. Chemicals also have to remain locked up. But thanks for everybodys concern


Oh you have a applicators license?


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes it is a owner applicator license I spray 90 properties 6 times a year


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

FREDDIE I was asking for advice about how picky they was about the spraying not about my licensing and insurances read the thread and maybe you will understand.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

I just "ACT" like I am spraying. Stupidest thing ever. They just dinged me on a property I cut yesterday morning and said "go back and remove leaves"
Property sits on several acres mostly open with very few trees.
I'm not removing leaves, spraying and cutting the grass for $30. I'll run over the leaves with the gator blades and that about it. Raking and Bagging leaves is B..ch work and not worth the money they are willing to pay.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm going to pay you less that the private market for lawn service. I'm going to pull 20% of that amount for my fee. I'm going to imply I will give you a volume of orders, which may or may not happen and may or may not be local. I'm going to refuse your invoices on approximately 5%-10% (or more depending on your skills) based on our QC reviews. OK, got all that. Now lets go make some money!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

tak said:


> I just "ACT" like I am spraying. Stupidest thing ever. They just dinged me on a property I cut yesterday morning and said "go back and remove leaves"
> Property sits on several acres mostly open with very few trees.
> I'm not removing leaves, spraying and cutting the grass for $30. I'll run over the leaves with the gator blades and that about it. Raking and Bagging leaves is B..ch work and not worth the money they are willing to pay.


Tell them to stop being a cucking funt face.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

tak said:


> I just "ACT" like I am spraying. Stupidest thing ever. They just dinged me on a property I cut yesterday morning and said "go back and remove leaves"
> Property sits on several acres mostly open with very few trees.
> I'm not removing leaves, spraying and cutting the grass for $30. I'll run over the leaves with the gator blades and that about it. Raking and Bagging leaves is B..ch work and not worth the money they are willing to pay.


Yeah I have no idea where they come up with the price of $2/bag or I think they now say $12/cyd for leaves. Really? How did they even come up with that number


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Honestly....why do people work for Safeguard. As long as there are enough dummies thinking only of the bird in the hand, SG will continue to run roughshod over everyone in this industry. Have some integrity, and don't do it. 

If you do decide to work with them, you are welcome to post your story here later of your own personal charge back. Enjoy!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I get $7.50 per bag or they get someone else to do it. They crammed $15 per CY down my throat so I mathematically proved that 2 of the bags I use are equal to 1 CY. Therefore by their own price structure I get $7.50 per bag of leaves or other bagged debris.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

thats why you keep the compressor on the truck all year to fill bags


----------



## cvalley (Feb 4, 2013)

I mow for Safeguard...in this economy it's a necessary evil. I am not very happy with them as they doubled the size of the zones I cover and I am not looking forward to it. Let me debunk some myths.

I completed nearly 3000 mowing for them last year. I was charged back on 2 of them....and that was because my employees missed some spots significantly with the weedwhacker. That was our fault. A residential customer wouldn't have paid if we missed on that and we would have lost an account. 2/3000. That's pretty good percentages.

They do ask you to spray. Get ProMax and you won't have to spray for three months. If you aren't licensed. fill the tank with water.

We have never been asked to inspect at the house or been charged back for anything (broken doors windows or otherwise) we do not have to remove birds nests or wasps nests. 

This will likely be my last year with them as we are mowing into the construction aspect of landscaping and fertilization. We make good money with them (more than 25-30.00 per mow, as others have) 

If you know what you are doing, most lawns 10-20K will have you out in fifteen minutes. In our area five minutes between stops gets you roughly 25 mowings per day. Do the math....it's a decent wage. But they do have us by the balls on certain things....kinda like out gov't


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

cvalley said:


> I mow for Safeguard...in this economy it's a necessary evil. I am not very happy with them as they doubled the size of the zones I cover and I am not looking forward to it. Let me debunk some myths.
> 
> I completed nearly 3000 mowing for them last year. I was charged back on 2 of them....and that was because my employees missed some spots significantly with the weedwhacker. That was our fault. A residential customer wouldn't have paid if we missed on that and we would have lost an account. 2/3000. That's pretty good percentages.
> 
> ...



Sounds rosey. 

What about uploading results? How's that fit into the SG grass cut model? Are they requiring you to carry more than just the industry standard GL insurance for that price range?


----------



## cvalley (Feb 4, 2013)

Pro, 

I carry 1mil/2mil coverage and worker's comp for my business. Therefore, no further requirement from SG. 

As far as uploads, I pay a person 1.00 per property (you can do 15-20 per hour) IF the system is running fine.

and it is not Rosey.....I am typing a letter to Vendor Management, and several other individuals expressing my disgust for their zone coverage areas. VM makes the claim that zones were reduced in size, but in fact they doubled both of my zones. I understand why...they couldn't find anyone to cover MA zone 1 because of the low volume and coverage area stresses. They called me several times last year due to this issue. I am sure it is the same for the CT area they added to my coverage.

I am probably shooting myself in the foot this year by cutting them, but I do have a couple other companies that have properties and I'd rather reduce the number of crews I run (worst case scenario) than cut for them and make no money this season.


----------

